# how to for new bunks?



## TNtroller (Dec 7, 2011)

I've looked and searched several different times/ways, is there a good how to on making new bunks, or can some one give a bit of guidance. I've seen/read where you shouldn't use PT on a tin ( I have a tracker PT175), so any particular type of wood is better, what do you use to seal it, just Thompsons sealer, and then the carpet.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would just Get 2x4s for the bunks, and wrap them with marine carpet. they'll last for a while, and are fairly cheap to redo.


----------



## shawnfish (Dec 7, 2011)

ditto on the 2x4's and carpeting. id steer clear of the thompsons. plain unsealed pine 2x4's with carpet will last 10 yrs if not more, my bunks are 30+ yrs old and had them recarpeted twice and the boards were still ok.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 7, 2011)

I used cedar 2x4's and thompsons. Then some left over house hold carpet.


----------



## shawnfish (Dec 7, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I used cedar 2x4's and thompsons. Then some left over house hold carpet.


see the ''does thompsons contain'' thread.......2nd or 3rd page in the boathouse forum....


----------



## richg99 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd rather use pine/fir than cedar. 

IMHO Cedar will last longer but doesn't have the lateral strength of pine.

I'd watch for "bellies" forming in the bunks after a couple of years. Support is the necessary thing for bunks. 

R


----------



## TNtroller (Dec 8, 2011)

thanks guys.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 8, 2011)

I used PT wood but added polyethylene strips on top


----------



## TNtroller (Dec 9, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> I used PT wood but added polyethylene strips on top




pics ?

would a couple coats of paint, either latex or oil based enamel help or hurt anything ????


----------



## skloak (Dec 15, 2011)

i used pt wood and used vinel gutters on top of mine. i went to lowes and bought probably a 10 foot section of 5in vinel gutters, ripped them downt the middle, put one side inside the other of the ripped peices. then, with stainless screws and fender washers, i srewed them to the bunks, leaving them a little higher off the bunk in order to create a channel where air can flow over the entire length of the wooden part of the bunk. works well so far. been on there for about two years not. no pics, sorry. i will try and take some if any want to see. thanks, skloak. Merry CHRISTmas. and God bless.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 15, 2011)

That is a great idea (using plastic gutters). You created a "Slick Strip" system in addition to protecting the aluminum boat from the effects of Pressure Treated lumber. I imagine your launching and recovery is pretty smooth now. regards, R


----------



## skloak (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for ur comment. Yeah on steep ramps I have to be careful, it tries to slide off at times. I don't even put the bunks in the water when taking the boat out. Just pop the front on to the bunks and gun it, works really well. Thanks again, skloak


----------



## richg99 (Dec 15, 2011)

I've heard of people who only put the "slicks" on the back half of the bunks. That way, you have some grab....and some slippery slides. 

If slipping off were a constant problem, you could probably just nail some old carpet on the forward portion of the bunks. R


----------



## Triplecreek (Dec 30, 2011)

Really like the idea on the gutters.


----------

